# Pictures from 40k you miss to see



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

I bet we've all read some stumbled upon some truly imaginative situations or characters in 40k litterature - But there's only so much room for artwork for it all.

I you had the best 40k illustrators at your hand (Adrian Smith, Karl Kopinski, John Blanche, Clint Langley) what would you have them draw for you?

I have always been fascinated by xenos leaders. Seeing a solo piece on Urgok The Unstoppable (Ullanor) or The Beast (6th ed. - largest and most powerful ork ever) would be fantastic!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

When reading some BL novels, I often think that a particular scene would make for an inspiring illustration, although I imagine this comes from the author's descriptive prose of that particular scene.

A few such ones that spring to mind are:

The Alpha Legion's recruitment of Xalmagundi in _The Serpent Beneath_.
The climax (where both are pulled from another) of the duel between Night Haunter and the Lion in _Savage Weapons_.
Angron and the World Eaters advancing on the surviving Raven Guard from _Raven's Flight_.

Other scenes which would be awesome to see, simply because of the sheer scope of the occurence would be:

The destruction of Monarchia from the perspective of the citizens of Khur.
The Council of Nikaea.
The Priest Uriah refusing the Emperor, and turning to willingly embrace the flames of the _Last Church_.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Fulgrim surrounded by the giant shards in the Reflection Crack'd just because it would be VERY weird, especially done by Blanche. 

Have to agree with Uriah & The Emperor, but i'd like to see the Emp walking away before it gets burnt to the ground (Anyone can try and tackle this but i have very high expectations).

Istvaan - Abaddon & Loken roughly 1.2 seconds before the first blow lands, by Neil Roberts.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would have Blanche draw his pension


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Russ's backbreaker on Magnus.
Eldar trying to flee the home worlds as the eye of terror opens.
M'shen running off with night haunters head.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

-The virus-bombing of Istvaan III as seen from orbit. 
-The final corruption of the Emperor's Children during the _Maraviglia_. 
-Garro's battle with Grulgor on the Eisenstein


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> i would have Blanche draw his pension


Seconded. Never liked his style.

I would like to see: 

Ulric the Slayer being saluted by Angron.
Commissar Yarrick and Ghazkull going at it.
The Lion and Russ going at it.
Talos and co fighting Jain Zarr.
Cain and Jurgen taking on that genestealer patriach.


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

109 Grey Knights against Angron. 

Also, more Space Hulks.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

The Dropsite Massacre, where the Raven Guard and Salamanders march up to the Traitor Legions -- the point where they raise their gun, just before firing.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

A Daemon World.
I would like to see what artists can come up with when they can basically do anything they want.


----------



## Lemanruss27 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sigismund amidst the traitors during the fight for Terra,especialy against Kharn,and other champions of the Traitor legions.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

Engindeer said:


> I have always been fascinated by xenos leaders. Seeing a solo piece on Urgok The Unstoppable (Ullanor) or The Beast (6th ed. - largest and most powerful ork ever) would be fantastic!


Actually, according to lexicanum Urgok was in the third war for Armageddon:
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Urgok_the_Unstoppable#.UC5DN6N_lMk 

You seem to be thinking about Urrlak Urruk.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Urrlak_Urruk#.UC5EI6N_lMk

I would not have known this, but your post happened to make me interested enough to read up on these characters a bit more. :grin:

EDIT: As for what I'd like to see: 
Proper and clear illustrations of Vulcan and the Lion. (none of this murky "could be him?")
Luther
EC officers like Vairosean and Kaesoron.
More of heresy era Kharn.
More on Daemon Primarchs

And to counter some here, I'd like for Blanche to ascend to immortality so that he can keep drawing/painting forever. 
(even much of the other art is based on his designs, after all)


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd love to see the storm on Monthax, Gaunt shouting orders, his face seen in the light of a lightning.
By the way, I've seen amazing drawing long time ago, just when I started discovering 40th millennium - black-and-white Space Marine on his knee, with chainsword in hand, praying. I think he was in a city, in the rain. His position was just like that of Blood Raven's commander in DoW II intro. Anyone got clue where could I find it?


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

vipertaja said:


> Actually, according to lexicanum Urgok was in the third war for Armageddon:
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Urgok_the_Unstoppable#.UC5DN6N_lMk
> 
> You seem to be thinking about Urrlak Urruk.
> ...


Thanks man!

Great ideas everyone (snarkers included) - Almost all of the scenarios you've mentioned have caught my attention as well, when I read them.

There are so many things written about 40k that could never be done justice in the visual department - Like full-blown chaos spilling into the materium... I've heard so much about the notorious 'debaucheries' of The Emperor's children, but funnily it never goes into further detail, like it would with followers of the other 3 gods.

..and now I'm not sure if I want to see it written or drawn at all!


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

Engindeer said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Great ideas everyone (snarkers included) - Almost all of the scenarios you've mentioned have caught my attention as well, when I read them.
> 
> ...


There is a good point there. Depicting certain things about Chaos is like illustrating Lovecaft's Cthulhu mythos...how could one ever really draw/paint a sight that would drive any witnesses insane? The closest one could do "realistically" is the sort of rabid sketches seen in Liber Chaotica, trying to portray something that should not be or even a sight completely contradicting physics.

And then there's the Emperor's Children "activities" as you mentioned...something GW's artwork/texts obviously will keep far away from, understandably. It would be pretty creepy if GW sought younger audiences while trying to outdo the internet in terms of the vile and perverse. :shok:


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

And that's what makes it so great for me. The endless possibilities, because there are no restraints in the 40k universe.

It's all told as a legend so - you can go to absolute extremes about everything.

The Imperial Palace (granted its the BIGGEST building of the Imperium of Mankind) IT ONLY COVERS ALL OF THE ASIAN CONTINENT

Or The Vaxhallian Genocides where The Purge, a band of CSM killed over 14.000.000.000 people... That's not millions, thats billions, guys - And they brush over it like it was nothing. At the same time the loss of a Space Marine chapter is almost incalculable. The irony is stunning, because it gives off the notion that a regular human life, 40.000 years in the future, is worth next to nothing and pretty much anything (from possession to alien invasions) can happen. All the unsung battles of The Imperial Guard always going first where the fighting is worst, pales in comparison to the tales of the Space Marines, even though the battles fought by the Adeptus Astartes are surgical strikes, not planetwide warfare, because you can only do so much with 1000 marines, however powerful they might be. 

It's all so uncaring and massive that you just roll along with it.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I would just like some more SoB artwork.


----------



## naglfar (Aug 19, 2012)

The Emperor battling the Void Dragon in ye olde days

The Argo coming up out of the desert in Outcast Dead.

Rogal Dorn breaking his sword over his knee after failing the Emperor

Russ and the Emperor fighting

Horus and Sanguinius in battle

And a truly eoic picture of the Imperial Palace at the height of its glory


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

3. Magnus in the Emperor's throne room after his havoc-wreaking in the Webway.

2. A split picture of the lives of Ollanius Pious, from Verdun to the Vengeful Spirit.

1. Lord Solar Macharius splitting the Iron Wall of Kallastin with a single bellowed command. I know it's a legend, but it's a fantastic image nonetheless.

Midnight


----------



## TyphoidLmJ (May 20, 2012)

I would also like to see more of the fight on Horus Battle Barge. The only text I remember from the death of Sanguinius was that he was "smothered" by the Talon. Not choked, but smothered. What? 
At any rate, that whole sequence could be awesomely expressed. 
Also anything with Titans in it. I get weak in the knees for walking robots.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Anything. Everything. All by John Blanche. He is the single most awesome 40k artist to my eyes, for the sheer repulsiveness and horrific nature of his style.


----------



## Hurons_Champion (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd like to see more pre-heresy art, epecially of space wolves and "The Fang"


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Lion meeting the Emperor.


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

The end of Legion I would love to see immortalised.

Another thing I would love to see would have been the excerpt from a White Dwarf from years and years ago, where a Penal Colony Imperial Guard company and sisters of battle hold off a Tyranid invasion. The final scenes where the protagonist rallies the soldiers would be amazing to watch!


----------

